# Caffe Vergnano



## Jinkster (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone tried this? So far it's the best I've ever tried. They have a shop in London which is mail order with a cafe. First tried when I was on holiday in Turin.

Definitely worth a try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Pleasing classic Italian-styled espresso. Whether this is inferior, more old-fashioned or just plain "different" to the ever increasing mass of 3rd wave coffee bars in London is down to personal preferences and perspectives.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Used to go there all the time but found the quality inconsistent, overall way better than Starbucks


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

I went here today. Huuuuge Elektra coffee machine, which had a ridiculously large eagle on top. The espresso was completely different to anything I've made at home, and completely different to what my favoured places are producing. I guess this is "italian style" espresso. Very dark with massive chocolatey flavours. Not sure I'd want this at home, and certainly not all the time, but an amazing change over what I'm used to.

Service was dreadful though


----------



## Robert_ingl_ita (May 2, 2014)

I used to work near their Charing Cross road branch about 10 years ago, and would go there often. The owner (Luciano) was the chief barista and manager (and arranged the import of my first coffee machine for me). I was lucky enough to be invited to their special open evening when they unveiled that new Elektra machine; guests included an Italian ambassador to London. It was the first one in the UK. Since then they have opened more branches and they are now staffed by all kinds of younger staff, so I guess it's not surprising that the service and quality is now variable.


----------

